# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  ssis چیست؟

## rahimi.mohamad24

سلام
لطفا در مورد ssis و موارد استفاده اون و اینکه برای یادگرفتنش چه پیش نیازهایی لازم است ،راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
SSIS مخفف SQL Server Integration Services هست که یک سرویس کاملا حرفه ای برای منتقل کردن داده ها بین Data Source های مختلف می باشد که امکانات زیادی رو در اختیار شما قرار میده.
برای یادگیریش پیشنهاد میکنم اینجا رو مطالعه بفرمائید.

----------

